# Bobcats trade



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

apparently they have traded their first and second round draft picks to the paper clips for trhe 2 overall pick...i think hte bobcats will take howard...and leave teh wizards pissed that livingston didn't last past the clips at 4 thoughtss....


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

They 'bout to get Jahidi White, they're gonna need a PG. They need to get Shaun Livingston.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The Bobcats take Drobnjak, too.

Makes sense. The Bobcats get one of the big two picks this year. LA gets the exciting Livingston at a lower salary and unloads Drobnjak. Donald likes.

Jahidi White for playing purposes? No, they need a big man because they can get wing players in the exp. draft. Dwight Howard and Juan Dixon or Jahidi White and Livingston? And maybe Felton next year.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

White isn't the answer unless the question is what player the Cats are taking off the Suns hands for sheer $$$/picks.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/acquire_number_two_pick_062104.html

Just saw it, by the looks of it I think Bernie is going after Okafor o rHoward. Oh man this is exciting.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im really happy now, at least we know now that Childress will not be selcted at two.........





Right?:uhoh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So Peja Drobnak is the first ever Charlotte Bobcat!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Dwight Howard to start the franchise, Can you say Timberwolves of the east?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Or Kwame Brown revisited...

I would much rather draft Shaun Livingston. I don't know why and I feel like I'll eat my words in the future, but I truly think that Shaun will be one of the top point guards in the league 5 years from now. His potential is amazing and he has I think, more raw talent than Dwight Howard. Though I have only seen some of his playing. Dwight looks great dominating and overpowering high school kids, but how will that translate into the NBA? On the downside, Shaun Livingston has no where close to an NBA body and still needs a lot of development, but the Bobcats will not be ready to compete for a few years, so why not take those to give Livingston a chance to develop a more stable stature and hone his skills a bit more. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It seems wierd to me because Charlotte hasn't seemed all that hot on Howard.

Perhaps coincidentally, perhaps not, DraftCity updated it's draft this morning (before the trade) to have the Hornets selecting none other than Ben Gordon. They even wrote this description of why:



> 4 Ben Gordon: The Bobcats set the tone for the 2004 (mock) draft with this pick by selecting the face of their new franchise, UConn POINT GUARD Ben Gordon. Gordon has been on a tear lately, impressing teams on every single stop of the road so far in recent workouts. Gordon’s PG skills haven’t been questioned as much now that he’s been showing them off for teams; if he plays for the Bobcats he will be able to polish them on the go anyway without too much pressure. The scoring punch he would provide the expansion franchise would be huge for them, there is very little doubt that he is the #1 scorer in this draft anymore. His superb combo of strength, quickness and overall athleticism make him extremely tough to guard. And anyway, do you really want to make an 18 year old the spokesperson that needs to deal with the media every single day and put up with the extensive marketing that comes along with being the first player drafted?


There's some logic there. Gordon is a winner and will come in and help immediately. He'll be able to deal with the things off the court that maybe Livingston or Howard won't be able to.

Here's another thing to consider. The best FAs out there appear to be power forwards. If the Bobcats want to maximize what they do there, they should pick something else in the draft. The Bobcats are likely going to go as cheap as possible in the expansion draft. They've got a $29M cap and will be spending probably $3.8M or so on their draft picks. 

If they pick the following guys 10 guys (and fill in the rest of their required picks with RFAs who won't count against their cap), they'll end up with just under $13M in cap room. With that much, they could maybe offer a max deal (about $11M) to Kenyon Martin. Signing him would give the cats 14 guys under contract (the 10 they select tomorrow, their 3 draft picks, and K-Mart.

<table><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">PG</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">B. Gordon (Draft)</font></td> <td colspan="3"><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">A. Johnson</font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">SG</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">A. Pavlovic</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">D. Jones</font></td> <td align="right"><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1"></font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">T. Allen (Draft)</font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">SF</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">G. Wallace</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">Q. Woods</font></td> <td colspan="2"><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">D. Smith (Draft)</font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">PF</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">K. Martin (FA)</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">B. Skinner</font></td> <td colspan="2"><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">B. Hunter</font></td></tr><tr> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">C</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">P. Drobnjak</font></td> <td><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">Z. Pachulia</font></td> <td colspan="2"><font face="arial, helvetica" size="-1">J. Sampson</font></td></tr></table>

Not a bad young team, probably will give the Bulls a run for their money.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh... 

Ben Gordan reminds me of someone like Steve Francis. Maybe its just me, but Ive never been too keen on shoot first scoring point guards


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

There's no way they traded up to get Ben Gordon. They're either going to take Livingston or Howard. The clips, imo, want livingston, and know chicago won't take him, so it makes sense to give Charlotte the 2nd pick (Howard), get Drobnjak off their hands, and pick up a 2nd round pick. 

Makes sense for both teams if thats how it goes down.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

That is of course... assuming the Bobcats do not secure Livingston at 2. 

Though I doubt that Chicago would take Dwight at 3 given their... experiences with high schoolers, so even if does fall, the Clips would still get him.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Good move by the Bobcats*

I like the move to get either Howard or Okafor.

Howard will be a nice guy to build the team around.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> So Peja Drobnak is the first ever Charlotte Bobcat!


I guess you could say that?:dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess you could say that?:dead:


Don't get discouraged, Drob loves to take the game into his hands and always isn't shy to let a shot go.


----------

